# My CRS ^^



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

this is my CRS!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very pretty!... _Do you only have one?_


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like it has free range of the entire tank! I like your tank it looks natural, could you post a picture of the entire tank?

Thanks.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Nice crs! I too would like to see a picture of the entire tank


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes very nice shrimp & pics! 

I would also like to see more pics of the whole tank.

Also what is that red grass plant in the last picture?


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

trenac said:


> Very pretty!... _Do you only have one?_


I have about 10 on my tank.... :icon_keel


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Neon Shrimp said:


> Looks like it has free range of the entire tank! I like your tank it looks natural, could you post a picture of the entire tank?
> 
> Thanks.


hehe,...thank you! my tank's full veiw is not finish yet..... I will show to you guys in the aquascaping forum later...... maybe one or two month later....
hope you guys will enjoy it.... :razz:


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Mikee said:


> Nice crs! I too would like to see a picture of the entire tank


thank you!! I will show you after I finished the whole layout!! :razz:


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Zapins said:


> Yes very nice shrimp & pics!
> 
> I would also like to see more pics of the whole tank.
> 
> Also what is that red grass plant in the last picture?


haha....that is Echinodorus tenellus.... I like this plant very much!! :roll:


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay Cliff Hui, We will be waiting but I am sure it will look good


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Can't wait!


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the wonder pics!!! Is that minipelia in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Besides having clean water and lower water temperatures, what do you recommend to do to have healthy and happy CRS?

Thanks


----------

